# Possible state new state record Alligator



## JK Bass (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a gator I killed this weekend on lake Seminole. It was 750+lbs and 13 +ft long. I am having the dnr tag him and measure him for sure this week. He's at Fortner Taxidermy, and he's also on their site at www.fortnertaxidermy.com. I will post more info later


----------



## ABAC33 (Sep 12, 2007)

holy imadummyimadummyimadummyimadummy, glad to see you got that one out of somebodies swimming hole.


----------



## capt stan (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## markland (Sep 12, 2007)

I contacted the WRD after I shot mine and checked with them and GA does not recognize weigth only length and the current state record was listed at 13' 6".  I know the processors and the 2 nuisance trappers that were there said they had never seen a gator as big as mine and we did circumference measurements on him and used a formula they have and came up with around 730#.  He had a 53in neck, over 6ft around the belly and over 50in around the base of the tail.  Did you weigh your gator or go by estimates on the weight?  Mark


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re:*



markland said:


> I contacted the WRD after I shot mine and checked with them and GA does not recognize weigth only length and the current state record was listed at 13' 6".  I know the processors and the 2 nuisance trappers that were there said they had never seen a gator as big as mine and we did circumference measurements on him and used a formula they have and came up with around 730#.  He had a 53in neck, over 6ft around the belly and over 50in around the base of the tail.  Did you weigh your gator or go by estimates on the weight?  Mark




I thought urs was the new record for sure, b.c that thing was HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## markland (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, I did too, until I found out GA does not recognize weight, blew me away, but for me he is a monster!  AL recognizes weight and length and they are only in their 2nd season, wonder when GA will follow the lead?  It's the biggest one I know of being killed according to the guy's I talked to, but there are bigger ones out there, I guess?  Mark


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats JK, that things a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2007)

A Florida Gator killing a Georgia Gator.... HAHA!! I don't care as long as a Gator dies...
Hopefully we'll get a chance to see a  Bulldawg kill a Gator or 2 this fall...

Nice Gator!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 12, 2007)

Heaviest GA Gator I recall was killed by a Pro Trapper a few years back - it was over 900 lbs.

Congrats on yours- it's a Good Un.


----------



## pnome (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy huge gators!   Congrats!


----------



## JK Bass (Sep 12, 2007)

*possible record gator*

I had the taxidermist measure it and we came up with 53" around the head, and 13 ft 6 and a quarter inches long. He was estimated at 750 to 800 lb. The pictures do it no justice. I didn't have a "professional" photographer to take the pics to make him look bigger. That jonboat hes next to is 16 feet long if that helps anybody.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow..... That Is A Big Gator!!!!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 12, 2007)

He looks like he had just eaten somebody!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations!
Sue


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 12, 2007)

*congrats*

nic pics


----------



## JBowers (Sep 12, 2007)

markland said:


> Yep, I did too, until I found out GA does not recognize weight, blew me away, but for me he is a monster! AL recognizes weight and length and they are only in their 2nd season, wonder when GA will follow the lead? It's the biggest one I know of being killed according to the guy's I talked to, but there are bigger ones out there, I guess? Mark


 
Which measurement (length or weight) would be a better indicator of a record and why?


----------



## DCarter001 (Sep 12, 2007)

First of all; JKB, Nice gator.  Congratulations


Second; JB, Wow, what a question.  The "why" is what really sets it off.  If you get some good answers, will this get any farther than this board?


----------



## Stan in SC (Sep 12, 2007)

Note to self:No more swimming or skiing in Lake Seminole.

Stan


----------



## Son (Sep 12, 2007)

*Possible*

Hope that's the big one where I usually fish. Just up the Flint from the Mule Lot on the North side, next to that small island. There's been a big dude there all summer.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 12, 2007)

He's so old his teef are dull....But I wouldn't let him chomp on me!!Congrats!!

BTW Oscar down at the okefenokee swamp was guestimated to be 14ft and weigh almost 1000 pounds....I heard he died this year...I think he was over 50 yrs old.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 12, 2007)

He's big, but I think there are some out there bigger still. The year I worked the SWR I saw some monsters. The feed on hogs in there.
That last pick on the grass is great. Did you already post the story?


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw JK Bass' gator myself and i know for a fact its the largest one ive ever seen. Also probably the heaviest thing ive ever tried to help five people lift in my life too. Whoever has the record better enjoy it for now cause it might not last long.


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 13, 2007)

I know of a 16fter (actual measure) that came off Seminole last year........didn't lay eyes on it but know quite a few that did.

but I plead the "fif" (5th).

**if the DNR reads this**
It was caught in gill net and had drown, no **....waste not want not.  Looked like a ball of yard, from what I've heard.


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 13, 2007)

Also Id like to add that i think its great that Jeremy "JK Bass" is preserving every bit of his gator to enjoy it for the rest of his life and not letting him be killed for a worthless reason like selling his hide. Whats the point in going if youre not going to make the most of it?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 13, 2007)

Wouldn't it be more appropriate if he had worn Bulldogs   T-Shirt to pose with that bog ol thang? After all .it is a DEAD Gator

Nice Gator dude !! I bet that was one more fun ride !


----------



## Spooner (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a Monster!!! Congrats JK Bass. Did that Gator have a trebble hook in him? We hooked one last Friday in the Flint River north of Seminole that looked like this ones brother. It took all the line out and pulled us up the river 200 yards before breaking the line. We ended up with a 10' 1" & a 9' 11". Exciting hunt for my first Lizard.


----------



## pixley7 (Sep 14, 2007)

:





Browning Slayer said:


> A Florida Gator killing a Georgia Gator.... HAHA!! I don't care as long as a Gator dies...
> Hopefully we'll get a chance to see a  Bulldawg kill a Gator or 2 this fall...
> 
> Nice Gator!


----------



## fort20 (Sep 16, 2007)

thats a monster, seen him at fortner taxidermy this week


----------



## displacedhntr (Sep 18, 2007)

So what is the news?  Did it break the record?  Whats the deal?


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 18, 2007)

NICE GATOR! Congratulations!






JerkBait said:


> Also Id like to add that i think its great that Jeremy "JK Bass" is preserving every bit of his gator to enjoy it for the rest of his life and not letting him be killed for a worthless reason like selling his hide. Whats the point in going if youre not going to make the most of it?



Why dont you ask this question on a seperate thread? No need to hijack your friends thread as he does seem very proud of his kill, and I would be interested in the responses that you might get.


----------



## jat525 (Sep 18, 2007)

We got one that was 13 ft on the first weekend and the guy that i went with that has the tag is the guy that got the  al state record the weekend before it was a man and an experience


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 18, 2007)

Im not hijacking anyones thread im just complementing jeremy on taking advantage of an animal that probably has been around forever. I just wanted to add that it doesnt show much for a person to take such a wonderful animal just to post some pictures, bragg a little, and then make a few bucks off of it. what a waste of an animal. 

On another note: The gator will be picked up from FORTNER TAXIDERMY sometime next week so that the dnr can officially meaure it and then we'll know. Keep a check in the GON for the article


----------



## markland (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, I am going to respond to this once since apparently you "jerk" have taken to addressing your comments to me personally and questioning my character.  I can assure you of my character as can many members on this board.  You questioned what is done with alligators and how mounting one is the most respectful thing to do, well is that not for bragging rights as well and use for promotional purposes for the taxidermist?  I am utilizing the head to be euro mounted for me to display as well as the feet and will do some things with the claws as well.  I also took home over 120# of meat which I have shared with my co workers and friends and nothing has gone to waste.  When you get one mounted and keep them in a cooler for so long, the meat is wasted and all you will have is a hide that is left, so really mounting an animal is wasting most of the animal all for posterity purposes. 
Jeremey shot a huge alligator, no doubt, and I congratulate him on that, but I can assure you that he is nowhere near 750#, huge, but not quite that large and a gues is just that.  He maybe a record for GA, but they only recognize length and not weight, so I wish Jeremy good luck with that.   I know gators and have been around them and harvested several of them myself as well as been involved with the harvest and trapping of many.  It takes tremendous girth to come up with a weight that heavy and that was all I was pointing out, somehow this turned into an attack.  It takes circumferenece measurements and actual scales to determine weights, not just guessing!  Awesome alligator for Jeremey and we all certainly congratulate him, now let him enjoy his gator and you not try to defend him!  Mark


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 19, 2007)

Im not talking about anyone in particular because i have heard of many people who sell off their trophy. I guess in a few years when i get my tag i can look forward to making a couple hundred dollars though. This forum is a place where opinions can be voiced and i was doing just that. Sorry if youre sensitive to someone with different views than you


----------



## 308abolt (Sep 20, 2007)

markland said:


> OK, I am going to respond to this once since apparently you "jerk" have taken to addressing your comments to me personally and questioning my character.  I can assure you of my character as can many members on this board.  You questioned what is done with alligators and how mounting one is the most respectful thing to do, well is that not for bragging rights as well and use for promotional purposes for the taxidermist?  I am utilizing the head to be euro mounted for me to display as well as the feet and will do some things with the claws as well.  I also took home over 120# of meat which I have shared with my co workers and friends and nothing has gone to waste.  When you get one mounted and keep them in a cooler for so long, the meat is wasted and all you will have is a hide that is left, so really mounting an animal is wasting most of the animal all for posterity purposes.
> Jeremey shot a huge alligator, no doubt, and I congratulate him on that, but I can assure you that he is nowhere near 750#, huge, but not quite that large and a gues is just that.  He maybe a record for GA, but they only recognize length and not weight, so I wish Jeremy good luck with that.   I know gators and have been around them and harvested several of them myself as well as been involved with the harvest and trapping of many.  It takes tremendous girth to come up with a weight that heavy and that was all I was pointing out, somehow this turned into an attack.  It takes circumferenece measurements and actual scales to determine weights, not just guessing!  Awesome alligator for Jeremey and we all certainly congratulate him, now let him enjoy his gator and you not try to defend him!  Mark



Man, for someone to be such an expert on gators, you would think he wouldn't be so defensive, since he knows everything about a gator he has never seen in person, anyway, just to let everyone know the gator is skinned out and was not "wasted", I talked to Chris this week

on another note: don't ya think it would have been easier to have said nice gator and left it alone


----------

